# Anyone going to the Orange County NY show in September?



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's the 26th, 27th, and 28th.

Home

Anyone going?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

No one?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think a friend of mine from Vermont is going...but that is a way long trip 

Lee


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I would love to go but not sure where exactly it is. The link won't load.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

This was the address I was given:

Algonquin Park Powdermill Rd Rt 52 Newburgh NY


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you! Hope to be able to go. Looks about 2 hrs from me. Definitely doable!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

3.5hrs from me. I'll be there!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Orange County Schaeferhunde Klub - Events


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Possibly - if I do, I'll enter my girls Wink, Barracuda, Abracadabra, and Wiva 

I will also have my Wiva puppies so come say hi! Archer, Artemis, and Alakazam will be going to their forever homes at the show


----------

